# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Выполнение произвольного кода в Adobe Flash Player

## ALEX(XX)

*28 мая, 2008*

*Программа:* Adobe Flash Player 9.0.115.0, 9.0.124.0, возможно более ранние версии 

*Опасность: Критическая* 

*Наличие эксплоита: Нет* 

*Описание:* 
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему. 
Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки при обработке .swf файлов, которая позволяет удаленному пользователю выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе с привилегиями пользователя, запустившего браузер. Подробности уязвимости не раскрываются. Согласно Symantec, уязвимости активно эксплуатируется в настоящее время. 

*URL производителя:* www.adobe.com/products/flash/ 

*Решение:* Способов устранения уязвимости не существует в настоящее время.

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## [500mhz]

дайте РОС ))

----------

